
Show HN: Lanesurfing, a new tool for planning roadtrips - CalRobert
https://www.lanesurfing.com
======
bradknowles
Doesn't seem to work well on iOS. Among other things, the map is very blocky
on a Retina display.

Also, there is nothing here that tells you where this service/app works. By
zooming out, I can see a map of the U.K. Does it work outside of the U.K.?

Where is a link that tells us how the site works and gives us examples of why
and how we might want to use it?

~~~
CalRobert
Thanks for commenting! Hmm, the only iOS device I have at the moment is an
iPhone 5C. I'll try it on more. It works anywhere, but it happens to center on
the UK for the moment. I'll work on examples; on short; I wanted to find neat
stuff along routes (I'm headed from Dublin to Killarney - but there's this
cool castle in Cashel on the way!) and it was kind of a pain with single-point
oriented travel sites.

